# wrong forum guys!



## Turbo311 (Apr 9, 2005)

OK, just in case you all didn't know.... this is the forum for the previous gen A3 from Europe...that's why there's nothing here other than "I just saw an A3!" and all that... click the 8P forum for everything current


----------

